# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  عقد دورات في عديد من المجالات مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب والاستشارات

## نورا سعيد

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* *يتشرف** مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب والاستشارات(**metc* *)* * أن يعلن لسيادتكم عن عقد دورات في عديد من المجالات* 
  
  *الصحة وصحة وسلامة الغذاء

*  *أساسيات الرقابة الصحية " دورة تأهيلية "* *تطوير آلية أعمال المراقب الصحي* *التسمم الغذائي والأمراض المنقولة   بالأغذية* *صحة البيئة والغذاء* *الاشتراطات الصحية للمنشآت ذات العلاقة بالصحة العامة* *مراقبة جودة المواد الغذائية وتطبيق نظم ضبط الجودة* *صحة وسلامة اللحوم والدواجن والأسماك* *إدارة سلامة الغذاء* *أخلاقيات التعامل من المنظور الإسلامي* *تطوير مهارات الاتصال* *تطبيق نظام الهاسب* *HACCP لضمان   سلامة الغذاء* *الدليل الشامل لتطوير أعمال الرقابة الصحية* *المواصفات السعودية و الخليجية و الدولية الخاصة بسلامة الغذاء* *الإصحاح البيئي* *مكافحة الأوبئة والآفات ذات العلاقة بالثرة الحيوانية

*  *المالية والمحاسبة

*  *رفع كفاءة المحاسب في الأجهزة والدوائر الحكومية*  *محاسبة ضرائب المبيعات* *المحاسب الحكومي وتطبيقات المعايير الدولية*  *الميزانيات (إعداد – قراءة – تحليل )* *مراجعة الحساب الختامي وتدقيق الحسابات*  *الأساليب الحديثة للرقابة الداخلية وإعداد التقارير الرقابية (   المستوى الأساسي** )*  *مهارات إعداد وعرض التقارير المالية*  *إعداد القوائم المالية وفقاً للمعايير   المحاسبية الدولية* *إدارة المحافظ الاستثمارية* *إعداد القيود المحاسبية و القوائم   المالية والحسابات الختامية

*  *الأمن والسلامة والصحة المهنية

*  *برنامج تنمية مهارات رجال الإطفاء* *برنامج الوقاية من الحريق بالمنشآت النفطية* *برنامج أنظمة الإنذار المبكر وكواشف المخاطر الكيمائية للغازات* *التدريب العملي لمعاوني رجال الإطفاء على مكافحة الحريق* *برنامج الأمن الوقائي في المطارات ، ومطارات المنشآت الصناعية* *برنامج أمن وسلامة المخازن والمستودعات*  
 *الموارد البشرية

*  *الإدارة المتقدمـة والاتجـاهات الحديثـة لشــؤون الموظفيــن   والتطويــر الـوظيفـــي*  *الأساليب الحديثة في إدارة الموارد البشرية* *البرنامج المتكامل لاستقطاب والاختيار والتعيين للموظفين*  *التخطيط الاستراتيجي للموارد البشرية*  *الاتجاهات الحديثة في تخطيط المسارات   الوظيفية وهيكلة الأعمال وتصميم الوظائف* *سياسة الخدمات ومنافع العاملين*  *الأساليب الحديثة لتحديد الاحتياجات التدريبية*  *نظم المحاسبة عن الجوانب المالية لشؤون   الموظفين والموارد البشرية ..تخطيط وقياس ورقابة الأجور والمرتبات*  *المعايير العلمية والتطبيقية في إعداد   الهياكل التنظيمية وإعادة الهيكلة والتنظيم المؤسسي* *تخطيط وإعداد البرامج التدريبية*  *إعداد وتطوير أدلة سياسات وإجراءات   الموارد البشرية

*  *القيادة والإدارة

*  *الرؤية القيادية الإستراتيجية لمدراء المبيعات ومهارات الإبداع   والتخطيط والحفاظ علي العملاء* *الإدارة الفعالة للوقت وإدارة الأولويات* *الفهرسة والأرشفة الإلكترونية المتقدمة للوثائق والملفات   وتطبيقاتها*  *الإستراتيجيات الإبداعية للسكرتير التنفيذي وإدارة المكاتب   العليا*  *إدارة الاجتماعات الأكثر فعالية*  *إدارة المشاريع الاحترافية** PMP*  **   Attraction and Retention course* *مهارات الاختيار و التعيين*  *Advanced   Skill Poll Management course* *المهارات المتقدمة للمديرين*  *Advanced   Office Assistance* *المهارات   المتقدمة في السكرتارية و إدارة المكاتب*  *التمـــــيز الأدائي والإدارة المتقدمـــة في التعامـــل مع   المـــواقف الصعبــــة والسلوكيــات السلبــية**.*  *القيـــادة الإشرافية المتقدمـة والرؤيــــة الإستراتيجية   الإبداعية*  *النظم التطبيقية الحديثة لإدارة الوثائق والمحفوظات والأرشفة   الرقمية للملفات*  *برنامج التقارير والمراسلات المكتبية المتميزة*  *أساليب تقليص الأعمال الورقيـة*  *دور المشتريات والخدمات اللوجستية مع   اختيار الموردين

*  *الإعلام والعلاقات العامة

*  *الإعــــــلام الأمني الفعــــال*  *الإعـــــــــلام الانتخابي*  *تخطيط وتنفيذ حملات التوعية والإرشـاد*  *إعــداد وتنظيــم المؤتمـــرات

*  *القانون

*  *Collective   bargaining*  *تطوير العلاقة بين الشئون الإدارية والشئون القانونية*  *صياغة النظم واللوائح والقرارات الإدارية*  *المشكلات القانونية وأساليب تلافيها*  *أصول التفسير القانوني وكتابة المذكرات القانونية*  *مهارات التفسير القانوني وصياغة ومتابعة الإجراءات القانونية*  *أساليب تقنيات الشئون القانونية الكترونياً*  *العقود التجارية الاستيرادية والتأمين عليها وفقاً للقوانين   الدولية*  *تنمية مهارات التفاوض وإعداد العروض وإبرام العقود*    

  *تسويق المبيعات وخدمه العملاء

*  *الإدارة الابتكارية لتنمية وزيادة المبيعات وخدمة العملاء   والمحافظة عليهم* *الرؤية القيادية الإستراتيجية لمدراء المبيعات ومهارات الإبداع   والتخطيط والحفاظ علي العملاء*  *احترافية التعامل مع الحسابات الكبيرة والحفاظ عليها*  *التخطيط الإستراتيجي للمبيعات التجارية والشركات*  *مهارات الاتصال وفن التعامل مع الجمهور* *تنميه مهارات و فنون البيع* *مهارات التعامل مع الرؤساء والمرؤوسين*  *الأسرار العشرة للبائع المحترف* *مهارات التفاوض والحوار والإقناع* *تنمية مهارات مندوبي التحصيل*   
 *الجودة والإنتاج

*  *الإدارة ألاستراتيجيه للجودة الشاملة في الجامعات ومراكز البحوث   العلمية*  *البرنامج  التحضيري للحصول على الحزام الأسود في كيفيه تحقق   التميز لمنظمتك من  خلال الإدارة بالجودة الشاملة وبناء المواصفات القياسية   العالمية الحديثة* *تقييم القدرات المؤسسية للمؤسسات في ظل الجودة الشاملة* *كيفيه التطبيق لنظام تحليل ورقابة مخاطر التلوث في صناعة الغذاء* *العمليات الإحصائية للجودة العوامل الثمانية لإنشاء نظام إدارة   الجودة المستدامة وعلاقتها باتخاذ القرارات*  
 *وتعقد الدورات في**
**(ماليزيا- تركيا- لبنان- جدة - الأردن- لندن- دبي –قطر- شرم الشيخ** (* *
**لمزيد من الدورات والاستفسارات ومعرفه تواريخ الدورات والمحاور يرجى التواصل* *Modern Expert For Training & Consultation    (METC)* *ا**/**نورا سعيد* *Mrs. Nora Saeed* *Marketing Specialist* *Tel:+20452270350* *Fax:+20452270351* *Mobile:+201201774047*

----------

